# radiant heaters



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

hey all

anyone have any experience using these types of heaters?
radiant heater

how well do they work? my shop (attached garage) gets pretty cold in the winter…I have one of those construction heaters but it doesn't do a great job… curious about these radiant heaters

my shop is insulated and about 20 by 25 in size

how close do you need to be in order to feel the heat from these?


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

i am looking at installing one as well and have done some research, there are two types . low and high intensity. i have been told by a heating contractor that a low intensity type is the one for a woodworking shop. and that the more stuff you have in your shop the better they heat, as they dont really heat the air as much as the contents . the heat from them is great.


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

I presume that what I posted would be considered a low intensity model?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting. What's the biggest size they make?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

they only have the one model at Lee Valley


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

They work well when the heater can 'see' a lot of stuff and it can stay on for a while. The IR does not heat the air well at all. If you stand in front of it you face will feel warm but back will get cold. It will get the tools and table tops warm which will heat the air, albeit slowly.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have that exact heater. It's largely worthless unless you're within 5 feet of it. The best thing to do is point it at something large and stationary and let it heat that up. For instance, I had it pointed at my lathe for awhile.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

120 volt heaters (1500 watt) typically are not very good in heating up a cold room . They are better at maintaining a temp than bringing a frigid room up to a comfortable level.

Many use supplemental heaters like kerosene to bring the temp up quickly, and electric 1500 watt heaters to maintain the temp.

HD sells 240 volt electric heaters that have received good reveiws from woodworkers in forums. Those 240 volt heaters are quite capable of bringing up the temp quickly.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I use a forced air heater first to get the shop warm. After that I have a propane radiant heater to maintain the temp. The radiant heat doesn't warm the shop up quickly, but you sure notice when you turn it off and the temp drops, especially in an uninsulated garage. Radiant heaters are definitely a lot quieter.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are wanting this to heat your entire shop to a comfortable working temp then I would suggest that you consider other options. These types of heaters are fine for spot heating but as soon as you walk away the effects will be lost. For a shop your size 5,000-ish BTU is extremely undersized.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

oh you are talking electric radiant heat, i was talking about a gas tube radiant heater. sorry for the confusion. I dont think the lee valley elecric radiant heater will do it, or if it does will cost you a fortune in hydro.


----------



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah it kind of sounds too good to be true… 
man some days I wish I was rich and this was 50 years ago when there was no (or very little) environmental conscience… I would keep that place heated all he time at the same temp as the rest of the house!
ah well. at least I'm fortunate enough to HAVE a workshop…a luxury many would kill for, heat or no heat!

thanks for the tips guys


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The oil filled electric radiators work real well, though a bit pricey.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the wood stove is ideal heat for a shop. The down side is there are a lot of flammable materials around posing a fire hazard.


----------

